
Will Windows 8 Fail? - taylorbuley
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402031,00.asp
======
MrEnigma
Sensationalism. Sure the recent reports are that it is currently disjointed.

But we have seen these reports for every prior version of Windows. How Windows
7 was so confusing for consumers, etc. All it's going to take is a few small
changes in a service pack or something else to make it seem more normal for a
consumer, and that's something MS could do easily if needed.

------
zalew
no.

------
maeon3
I wonder if there will be a "classic view" button like in the control panel on
windows 7? Except instead of the ctrl panel view showing icons, it will make
the start menu re appear like in windows XP for a random number of days, maybe
a few weeks before switching itself back inexplicably to the hippie magic wand
view.

Im seriously considering a Mac laptop as my next computer. If I'm going to
have to completely relearn how to do absolutely everything in an operating
system on every new release, it might as well be on a competing os.

~~~
justncase80
Why fear change? You'll like it better, don't worry.

